# Controlado de grupo electrogeno CGM96-SR



## Ivan Verastegui (Jun 23, 2008)

Saludos.

Deseoq ue me ayuden a configurar el Controlador de grupo electrogeno ya tengo el software de configuracion pero deseo la configuracion del cable de conexion y los pasos a seguir para lograr la comunicacion.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

P.D.
El cable es de DB9 a Plug 3,5mm estereo


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2008)

que grupo?
que software?
que modelo?


----------



## Ivan Verastegui (Jun 24, 2008)

Controlador de grupo electrogeno a conbustible.

EL software ya lo consegui, el equipo es de marca circutor modelo mencionado en el titulo (CGM96-SR).

Deseo realizar la configuracion mediante su software CGM96 EasyPro con un cable de RS232 (DB9) a Jack 3,5mm (necesito la configuracion del cable).


----------

